# Looking for Sub Work in Chicagoland area



## ExplorerPlow (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey all im looking at different options for this upcoming season for sub work, I worked for this company last year and the year before that and I cant deal with his lack of profesinalism. So if anyone is looking for a very reliable sub with 2 years experience let me know and we can talk. Thanks and lets hope for a very white winter


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Contact me i have a contact for you in Schaumburg.
Tony
847-833-7472


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Call Dean at Snow Systems they are allways looking for subs.
Todd


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

Give us a call, we have a lot of work in the suburbs. (Northbrook, Deerfield, Highland Park, Skokie, Evanston, Glenview & Lincolnwood) Two week payouts.

Brian 
ACS PowerWash
847-446-8316 *111


----------

